# Le prix est très expansif



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

_Le prix est très expansif_
Cette phrase a besoin d'une correction et quelqu'un m'a suggéré de changer _expansif _en _cher _mais est-ce que cela vraiment marche, j'utiliserais _haut _parce que je pensais toujours que _cher _était utilisé avec un produit dont le prix pouvait être _haut_. Alors, est-ce que _cher _est utilisé comme ça en français ? Est-ce que ma option marche aussi ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Austin Pal

_"expansif"_ se dit d'une personne qui n'hésite pas à montrer ses émotions (démonstratif, exhubérant)...

Vous pourriez dire_ "Le prix est très élevé"_ par exemple...


----------



## arundhati

Si on veut indiquer que le prix augmente, un mot ne suffit pas.
On pourrait dire par exemple : le prix est en constante augmentation.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il y a aussi _le prix est [trop] *excessif*_= le prix est [beaucoup] *trop *élevé

(Edit) En te relisant, Thomas, je me demande si ta question n'était pas "peut-on dire qu'un prix est _cher_" (pléonasme possible, puisque cher = de prix élevé)
En effet, on dit souvent _payer cher quelque chose,_ mais pas _payer un prix cher_


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour Thomas,
Il faudrait savoir exactement quelle est le sens d'origine.
Y a-t-il une notion d'augmentation , ainsi que le suggèrerait en français expansif ( en expansion ), ( ce que suggère arundhati)
Dans ce cas on peut dire : le prix est en augmentation/ en expansion

Ou bien veut-on simplement exprimer que le prix est élevé?
le prix est élevé/dissuasif


----------



## tilt

Je me trompe peut-être, mais je vois _expansif _comme une mauvaise traduction de _expensive_. Aucune idée d'augmentation pour moi, donc.

Et effectivement, je renacle à l'idée de dire qu'un prix est cher. J'emploie par exemple bien plus volontiers _payer le prix fort _que _payer le prix cher_, comme suggéré JeanDeSponde.
Je rejoins donc Austin Pal pour proposer _le prix est très élevé_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tilt said:


> J[...]J'emploie par exemple bien plus volontiers _payer le prix fort _que _payer le prix cher_, comme suggéré JeanDeSponde.[...]


Exact - j'avais bien l'impression que qque chose ne collait pas. Je corrige de ce pas...


----------



## Thomas1

Merci pour les réponses ! 
Ce qu'il y a, c'est que je n'ai ni de contexte ni toute la phrase qui vient de nos exposées et que notre professeur a notée. Nous devons corriger des phrases incorrectes (ce qui est vraiment utile). La phrase en question n'a pas été traduite de l'anglais mais il est possible qu'elle ait été contaminé de lui (bien que expensive n'aille pas dans ce cas-ci, à mon avis). 
Je pense, mais cela n'est pas sûr, qu'il peut s'agir d'un contexte figuré comme par exemple quelqu'un doit payer un prix ____ pour ce qu'il a fait.
Alors, est-ce que je peut utiliser les options suivantes ?
_ Le prix est très élevé
Le prix est très haut 
Le prix est très fort_ ?

Thomas


----------



## tilt

Je n'emploierais _fort _que dans l'expression _le prix fort. _Dans tout autre contexte, il ne me semble pas naturel.
L'adjectif le plus adapté, pour moi, est assurément _élevé_.


----------



## Ploupinet

Vue la phrase, et surtout l'utilisation d'"expansif", qui a une idée d'augmentation continue (peut-être pour moi tout seul hein ! ), je dirais "excessif", qui donnerait une idée de "trop cher".
Cela dit, s'il s'agit juste de dire que quelqu'un a beaucoup trop payé par rapport à ce qu'il aurait dû, "payer cher" (sans le prix) me paraît tout aussi indiqué !


----------



## Lizoo

J'ai l'impression que de plus en plus de jeunes disent "le prix est cher" qu'ils traduisent mot à mot et de manière incorrecte en anglais "the price is expensive".
Evolution inéluctable ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Je ne crois pas, enfin pas en France en tout cas !


----------



## Nanon

Ah bon ?
J'ai pensé à cette discussion hier en faisant mes courses dans un supermarché (français) qui prétendait s'engager à maintenir *"les prix les moins chers"*.

L'expression me gêne (et pas seulement par son hypocrisie) et me conduit à me demander quelle est la logique qui a conduit la direction de ce groupe de grande distribution à formuler cette phrase de la sorte.

Une fois n'est pas coutume : faisons un peu de marketing . Si le supermarché se place du point de vue de son client, la perception de ce client est que le prix est _toujours _trop élevé, donc le magasin qui communique cherche à insister sur le mot _"moins"_.
Ou alors, en se basant sur la fréquence d'utilisation des expressions _"c'est trop cher"_ (surtout en ce moment !) ou _"c'est moins cher qu'ailleurs"_, le magasin a-t-il voulu faire appel aux termes le plus souvent utilisés par les consommateurs. En parlant comme ses clients, il crée l'empathie avec eux. Ce faisant, bien entendu, le magasin ne tient pas compte de la correction  (un prix ne peut être cher puisque _cher _signifie déjà "d'un _prix _élevé"), mais uniquement de la fréquence.
Ou encore, d'autres expressions comme "les prix les plus bas" ayant peut-être déjà été utilisées par des supermarchés concurrents, mon supermarché a pris la solution qui restait...

Tout dépend donc du registre dans lequel on se place et du degré de correction auquel on prétend. Ceci dit, pour Thomas qui n'est pas, que je sache, gérant d'un supermarché, l'option la plus correcte sera toujours la meilleure.

Quant à mes courses, j'ai relu deux fois le ticket de caisse car j'ai trouvé, avec horreur, le montant anormalement _élevé_, voire carrément _excessif_. Mais, hélas, le total était juste !


----------



## Ploupinet

Il s'agit peut-être juste d'une réaction à la concurrence, qui elle affichait déjà "les prix les plus bas"... Impossible alors de reprendre cette tournure ! Ils ont dû faire au mieux... Mais ce n'est tout de même pas terrible 
J'ai déjà souvent entendu "la vie moins chère", mais rien avec les prix ! Pour quelle enseigne est-ce ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Les prix peuvent être _prohibitifs_...
 (mais, d'après sa pub, pas chez Michel-Édouard, je pense, Ploup')


----------



## Ploupinet

Bon, bah j'ai toujours pas trouvé ce slogan !  Je renonce (je vous crois hein !), mais franchement... Pas terrible quand même pour un tel réseau de grande distribution !


----------



## tilt

Ploupinet said:


> Bon, bah j'ai toujours pas trouvé ce slogan !  Je renonce (je vous crois hein !), mais franchement... Pas terrible quand même pour un tel réseau de grande distribution !


Au risque de glisser dans le hors-sujet, il me semble que le verbe _positiver_ a été popularisé, sinon inventé, par une chaîne de supermarché. Je me souviens avoir trouvé l'expression atroce, à l'époque.
Et un fabricant de lunettes fait actuellement sa pub en offrant "_non pas une mais deux lunettes pour un euro de plus_".
Les publicistes ne craignent pas de maltraiter la langue, pour le meilleur comme pour le pire.


----------



## Nanon

Eh oui, c'est la chaîne avec laquelle Karine "positivait" qui s'engage à maintenir "les prix les moins chers"... Comme quoi ces gens-là affichent une certaine continuité dans l'atrocité. Cela doit être dans la définition de leur image corporative.
Thomas, je t'en prie, ne copie pas sur eux !...


----------



## itka

> Et un fabricant de lunettes fait actuellement sa pub en offrant "_non pas une mais deux lunettes pour un euro de plus_".



Des lunettes pour wc peut-être ?


----------

